# Haf Xb Evo Build



## GoldenPP (Apr 4, 2017)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
i7 4790k at 4.6ghz1080 Ti32 gigs of ramm1 Tb 850 evo SSD500g 850 evo SSD1000 watt Psugigabyte Black edition MoboEkwb x360 kit Uv green coolantUv ledsNoctua Fans

*Mods:*
Cut the front of the case to fit a x360 radiator and made mounting bracket to hold the reservoir and tubingEkwb full block on 1080 TiEkwb on the i7 4790kFull Ekwb x360 kitUv leds

My newest build! wanted more then just me to see it (LOL)


----------



## zo0lykas (Apr 4, 2017)

i change my vote, if you add more pictures not only in dark


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 4, 2017)

As above, we're not really seeing much apart from lights and colors.


----------



## AudioGod (Apr 6, 2017)

I see your using a 360 radiator to handle your cpu and 1080 ti. How are the temps? Is the 360 rad enough for you or are you in need of more?

Add more pictures showing your build properly buddy.


----------



## GoldenPP (Apr 18, 2017)

Sorry work has been crazy!!! I will throw up some more pics this week as well as a few benchmarks.
Temps are great the EK premix I am using never gets over 37C The Gpu under full load is at 43C and the Cpu gets a little hot at 64C under full loads.


----------



## GoldenPP (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## GoldenPP (Apr 18, 2017)

Won't let me download most my pics so i will add them on here.....


----------



## GoldenPP (Apr 18, 2017)

Here's the Gpu with me putting on the Fujipoly Pads on.


----------



## GoldenPP (Apr 18, 2017)

Here's a pic with the lights on so you can get a better look at the parts in it.


----------



## GoldenPP (Apr 18, 2017)

Almost have it all together here.


----------



## GoldenPP (Apr 18, 2017)

Here's some of the normal temps.


----------



## GoldenPP (Apr 18, 2017)

So you can get a idea of how big the 1080 ti is lol!!!!


----------



## GoldenPP (Apr 18, 2017)

1080 Ti has a new block and ready to game hard!


----------



## GoldenPP (Apr 18, 2017)

Here's the fans that are inside this bad boy keeping it cool.


----------



## GoldenPP (Apr 18, 2017)

Showing the two 80MM brown and tan fans cooling the Ek water pump.


----------



## GoldenPP (Apr 19, 2017)

Sorry I have to put the Pics in this way keeps telling me all the pics I took are too large... I will reformat what pics I can and try to add them later. If you would like to see more or different types of pics let me know! Also if you want to see any benchmarks or see my twitch streams I will be more then happy to take/make them for you...! Hope y'all like what you see and if you have any Questions let me know and I will get back soon. 

Thank You all for any support and feedback you give me on this build and if you have any ideas that could help me in any future builds I would love to hear them.


----------

